# track switch



## kinzeldm (Feb 24, 2015)

I am hoping that you can make a suggestion for me. I need 
a switching device that will operate on HO code 100 Atlas flex 
track to switch a train from one track to another track, and all the 
materials or devices needed to make that work. I would like it to be controlled by 
DCC--with an I.P. address. Can you suggest a model number for the 
items I need . Thank you for your help.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

In model railroading, we call the things that allow trains to move between tracks a "turnout", to distinguish it from a "switch" that routes electricity.

Any manufacturer's Code 100 turnout will work for your purposes. What you need to consider is the length of the turnout. Atlas Snap Switches are sharp switches containing a straight leg and 1/24th of an 18" radius circle. Other turnouts are marked with a number, #4, #6, etc, which is a straight diverging leg that diverges one unit of distance for every 4, 6, or whatever forward. All of these switches will come with a throwbar that enables operation of the turnout. The brand you choose would also determine whether the turnout comes with a manual operator or not. But without knowing more about what you're running and how you intend to use it, it's impossible to recommend a specific brand or turnout number.

To work with DCC, you will need a remote controller for your turnout and a stationary or accessory decoder (as opposed to a mobile decoder which goes in a locomotive). Again, the number of remote controllers and decoders is huge, and we would need to know your preferences as far as operational characteristics (momentary pulse, rapid throw, slow-throw, etc.). I assume that you're planning to use a PC to control your layout, which is why you are concerned with an IP address. I don't use a PC myself, but I think what you want is a unique decoder address so that you can operate it independently, which almost every combination of equipment would provide. I'll defer to people who actually use a PC for a final answer on that.

Anyway, tell us some more about your layout, how you intend to operate it, and exactly what you intend to do with this set-up, and we can point you in the direction of items that will do the job for you. Oh, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is an inexpensive but brand name dcc decoder for
Tortoise turnout motors.

http://www.digitrax.com/products/stationary-decoders/ds44/

And here is the Tortoise motor that would drive your
Atlas turnout.

You can order these on line from ModelTrainStuff.com or any
number of other dealers.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CTValleyRR said:


> In model railroading, we call the things that allow trains to move between tracks a "turnout", to distinguish it from a "switch" that routes electricity.


Technically there is a switch in every turnout, without a switch in the turnout there would be no turnout. 
He said switch, you should know what he meant. 
Why do you "turnout" people make such a big deal over this?

I say switch, not turn out, if there is a turnout why is there no turn in?:smokin:

Terminology
You can call it a “switch” or you can call it a “turnout.”
*People operating the railroads call it a switch.* The route of a
train is changed by aligning the switch. *Turnout is a civil
engineering term used by railroads on design drawings and in
specifications for construction of trackwork*, and thus is used
when designing and building a model railroad.


You want to call it a turnout fine, I want to call it a switch fine.
You........should know what they are talking about after you read the question, ggeesh.:smokin:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Done with your rant, now, Ed? I knew exactly what he was talking about, but in my experience, the turnout / switch nomenclature is very standardized with the hobby. Your terminology discussion is interesting, and well known to me, but irrelevant. This is why the first three words of my post were, "In model railroading..."

I knew exactly what the OP meant, and you would know that if you bothered to read my post. It was not a criticism, but an attempt to help the OP identify what he needed.


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

It's a switch not a turnout.

You see, when you _branch_ off the mainline, you need a _switch._ Much like when you _switch_ your kid for dropping your expensive loco on the hardwood floor, you use a _branch_.

:laugh:


----------

